
Show HN: Dr, an in-browser AsciiDoc static content system - jonathonf
https://github.com/jonathonf/Dr
======
jonathonf
This was inspired by Jr,
[https://github.com/Xeoncross/Jr](https://github.com/Xeoncross/Jr), which does
a similar thing for Markdown documents.

There's probably a lot of potential improvements but let me know what you
think. :)

